# Which came first



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

The kitten or the egg?!?!?!?

You never know what you will find in the nest box do you? 
:ROFL: :slapfloor: :ROFL:


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

Cute!  How did it get in there?


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

So cute!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Oh my goodness...how cute is that.....  :greengrin:


----------



## Willow (Jun 12, 2011)

So cute! Farming is so entertaining!


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

The whole story is; we went out to do evening chores about a week ago. I pulled the water bucket from the kid pen up (it sits in a wood box with a hole in the top to prevent spilling). Anyway, there was Sassy, one of the barn cats. I panicked cuz I thought she had been trapped under there since the night before. I was even yelling at my husband asking him how he could not notice a cat in there. Then we noticed a single kitten as well as a space where she could get in and out; forcing me to appologize profusely to the DH.  
We decided to leave them there as it seemed a safe place. But in a couple of days I found the kitten out of the box. So we made them a nice box in the hay room. Well, you know cats...........................I found the kitten out of the safe box and left on the hard floor behind the hay bales. I just could not leave it there.
So I put it back in the box and later found it under the manger. Panic again as I thought it was dead and that the goats had trampled it. But he was just fine. So I put him back in the box.
The next place I found him was in the nest box with the egg. I have given up and that is where mama and baby are staying. The chickens do not seem to mind: though the other night we did see Sassy actually pull a chicken out of a different nest box and chase it to the roost.
Yes, farming can be very entertaining. :hi5:


----------



## Calico Patch Farm (Mar 8, 2011)

Aww! That's too cute!


----------



## freckles (Jun 17, 2011)

How adorable


----------

